# Zodiac Signs



## Insider

Hello, everybody!

I'm looking for names of Zodiac signs in every language. At this moment I can name 12 signs in 4 languages: Ukrainian, English, Spanish and German. 

Can anybody help with it?   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*Stenbocken* = "mountain goat"
*Vattumannen* = "water bearer"
*Fiskarna* = "fish"
*Väduren* = "ram"
*Oxen* = "bull"
*Tvillingarna* = "twins"
*Kräftan* = "crab"
*Lejonet* = "lion"
*Jungfrun* = "virgin"
*Vågen* = "scales"
*Skorpionen *= "scorpion"
*Skytten *= "archer"

Latin: 

*Capricornus*
*Aquarius*
*Pisces*
*Aries*
*Taurus*
*Gemini*
*Cancer*
*Leo*
*Virgo*
*Libra*
*Scorpius*
*Sagittarius*

Romanian: 

*Capricorn*
*Varsator*
*Pesti*
*Berbec*
*Taur*
*Gemeni*
*Rac/Cancer*
*Leu*
*Fecioara*
*Balanta*
*Scorpion*
*Sagetator*

HOPE IT HELPS! 

 robbie


----------



## Whodunit

Insider said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody!
> 
> I'm looking for names of Zodiac signs in every language. At this moment I can name 12 signs in 4 languages: Ukrainian, English, Spanish and German.
> 
> Can anybody help with it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Does that mean you don't need us to mention the Zodiac signs in the four languages you listed?


----------



## charlie2

The first column is in traditional Chinese characters and the second column is in French (I hope I have got them right). 
白羊座 =Belier (21.3.-20.4) 
金牛座 =Taureau
雙子座 =Gemeaux
巨蟹座 =Cancer
獅子座 =Lion
處女座 =Vierge 
天秤座 =Balance
天蠍座 =Scorpion
射手座(or人馬座) = Sagittaire
魔羯座 =Capricorne
水瓶座 = Verseau
雙魚座 =Poissons
My list starts with Aries (English).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Here in Turkish:*

Aries:* Koç*
Taurus: *Boğa*
Gemini: *İkizler*
Cancer: *Yengeç*
Leo:* Aslan*
Virgo:* Başak*
Libra: *Terazi*
Scorpio:* Akrep*
Sagittarius: *Yay*
Capricorn: *Oğlak*
Aquarius:* Kova*
Pisces: *Balık*

...and for Ophiuchus we say *Yılancı*.


----------



## Thomas1

I am giving the zodiac signs in the following order (in English):
Aries 
Taurus 
Gemini 
Cancer 
Leo 
Virgo 
Libra 
Scorpio 
Sagittarius 
Capricorn 
Aquarius 
Pisces

In Polish
*baran 
byk 
bliźnięta 
rak 
lew 
panna 
waga 
skorpion
strzelec
koziorożec 
wodnik
ryby

*
In French
*le Bélier* [belje]
*le Taureau *[toro]
*le Gémaux *[gemo]
*le Cancer *[konser] (nasal _on_)
*le Lion *[ljon] (_n_ almost mute)
*la Vierge *[vjerg]
*la Balance *[balons] (nasal _on_)
*le Scorpion *[skorpio]
*le Sagittaire* [sagiter]
*le Capricorne* [kaprikorn]
*le Verseau* [vesro]
*les Poissons* [pwason] (nasal _on_)

In all examples pronunce g as in genre.

In Russian:
*Овен*
*Телец*
*Близнецы*
*Рак*
*Лев*
*Дева*
*Весы*
*Скорпион*
*Стрелец*
*Козерог*
*Водолей*
*Рыбы*

Cheers, 
Tom


----------



## cochagua

In slovene
Oven
Bik
Dvojčka
Rak
Lev
Devica
Tehtnica
Škorpjon
Strelec
Kozorog
Vodnar
Ribi


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Aries - Áries
Taurus - Touro
Gemini - Gêmeos 
Cancer - Câncer
Leo - Leão
Virgo - Virgem
Libra - Libra
Scorpio - Escorpião
Sagittarius - Sagitário
Capricorn - Capricórnio
Aquarius - Aquário
Pisces - Peixes


----------



## Jana337

Czech:

Aries - Beran/Skopec
Taurus - Býk
Gemini - Blíženci
Cancer - Rak
Leo - Lev
Virgo - Panna
Libra - Váhy
Scorpio - Štír
Sagittarius - Střelec
Capricorn - Kozoroh
Aquarius - Vodnář
Pisces - Ryby

Jana

Edit: OK, a pronunciation guide (vocals are like in Ukrainian, and their pronunciation is constant)
a - like b*u*t (roughly...)
e - like t*e*n
i - like p*i*ck
o - like st*o*p (roughly)
u - like p*u*t
Long vowels have an ´ above.

ž - zh
c - ts
š - sh
ř - rzh 

Everything else should be standard. .)


----------



## claudine2006

In italiano:

Aries - Ariete
Taurus - Toro
Gemini - Gemelli
Cancer - Cancro
Leo - Leone
Virgo - Vergine
Libra - Bilancia
Scorpio - Scorpione
Sagittarius - Sagittario
Capricorn - Capricorno
Aquarius - Acquario
Pisces - Pesci


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Aries - Kos
Taurus - Bika
Gemini - Ikrek
Cancer - Rák
Leo - Oroszlán
Virgo - Szûz
Libra - Mérleg
Scorpio - Skorpió
Sagittarius - Nyilas
Capricorn - Bak
Aquarius - Vizöntõ
Pisces - Halak


----------



## Grekh

In Spanish:
Aries - Aries
Taurus - Tauro
Gemini - Géminis 
Cancer - Cancer
Leo - Leo
Virgo - Virgo
Libra - Libra
Scorpio - Escorpio
Sagittarius - Sagitario
Capricorn - Capricornio
Aquarius - Acuario
Pisces - Piscis


----------



## Insider

To all:

Thank you very much, folks, for such quick answers. But I probably forgot to mentioned one main point, which is very important for me. I don't have any knowledge in some languages so I want to say that I couldn't pronounce it correctly  Well, of course, it's my mistake, but if you all have the desire and the time, please, mention the transcription in such languages: Swedish, Romanian, Chinese, French, Slovene, Portuguese, Czech, Italiano, Hungarian. Or write how to pronounce correctly in the languages mentioned above, or give an opportunity to get basic knowledge in reading. 

But still, thanks a lot to you all.

Insider


----------



## jazyk

> In Portuguese:
> 
> Aries - Áries
> Taurus - Touro
> Gemini - Gêmeos
> Cancer - Câncer
> Leo - Leão
> Virgo - Virgem
> Libra - Libra
> Scorpio - Escorpião
> Sagittarius - Sagitário
> Capricorn - Capricórnio
> Aquarius - Aquário
> Pisces - Peixes


For Portuguese just follow the accent mark (if there's one, that means that is the stressed syllable and not an opposition between short and long vowels). 

Qu is pronounced as in aquarium and the x in peixes is like the sh in shoes. 

Ão isn't very easy to describe, but if you pronounce it like an English own (as in drown), that should be good enough.

G before e and i sound like French j, as in je, or the second g in garage.

C sounds like k before a, o and u, and like s before e and i. If you see a ç, that means it's also pronounced like an s.


----------



## Insider

jazyk said:
			
		

> For Portuguese just follow the accent mark (if there's one, that means that is the stressed syllable and not an opposition between short and long vowels).
> 
> Qu is pronounced as in aquarium and the x in peixes is like the sh in shoes.
> 
> Ão isn't very easy to describe, but if you pronounce it like an English own (as in drown), that should be good enough.
> 
> G before e and i sound like French j, as in je, or the second g in garage.
> 
> C sounds like k before a, o and u, and like s before e and i. If you see a ç, that means it's also pronounced like an s.


 
Jazyk,

Thanks for your explanations, they are understandable. I suppose that there are some similarities in reading of Portuguese and Spanish words. If yes, I won't have any problems because I have a basic level of knowledge of reading Spanish.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Aries - *Ovan* *(Ован)*
Taurus - *Bik (Бик)*
Gemini - *Blizanci (Близанци)*
Cancer - *Rak** (**Рак)*
Leo - *Lav (Лав)*
Virgo - *Devica (Девица)*
Libra - *Vaga (Вага)*
Scorpio - *Škorpija (Шкорпија)*
Sagittarius - *Strelac (Стрелац)*
Capricorn - *Jarac (Јарац)*
Aquarius - *Vodolija (Водолија)*
Pisces - *Ribe (Рибе)*.


----------



## robbie_SWE

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Swedish:
> 
> *Stenbocken* = [stenboken] (a stressed *o* like in "over")
> *Vattumannen* = [vatoomaanen] (long *a* like in "abundent")
> *Fiskarna* = [feeskaarnaa]
> *Väduren* = [vaeduren]
> *Oxen* = [ooxen]
> *Tvillingarna* = [tveeleengaarnaa]
> *Kräftan* = [kraeftaan]
> *Lejonet* = [leyoonet] (*y *as in "you")
> *Jungfrun* = [yoongfroon]
> *Vågen* = [vogen]
> *Skorpionen *= [skorpioonen]
> *Skytten *= [shyten] (*sh* like in "she")


 
Swedish is a very complicated language to pronounce, because it's not phonetic. I did my best in trying to write it in phonetics!  



> Romanian:
> 
> *Capricorn *= [capreecorn]
> *Varsator *= [vársátor] (*á* as in "a boat")
> *Pesti *= [pesht]
> *Berbec *= [berbec]
> *Taur *= [tàur] (*à* as in the French "à la maison")
> *Gemeni *= [gemen] (*g *as in "genesis")
> *Rac/Cancer *= [ràk] [càncher] (*ch* as in "children")
> *Leu *= [leu]
> *Fecioara *= [fechoàrá]
> *Balanta *= [bàlàntsá]
> *Scorpion *= [scorpion]
> *Sagetator *= [ságetátor]


 
Romanian is a phonetic language and pronounciation is the same as in Italian (but Romanian does have additional letters that don't exist in Italian). 

HOPE THIS CLEARS THINGS UP! 

 robbie


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Aries - *טלה *(_tale_)
Taurus - *שור* (_shor_)
Gemini - *תאומים* (_teomim_)
Cancer - *סרטן* (_sartan_)
Leo - *אריה* (_arye_)
Virgo - *בתולה* (_btula_)
Libra - *מאזניים* (_moznaim_)
Scorpio - *עקרב *(_'arkav_)
Sagittarius - *קשת* (_kashat_)
Capricorn - *גדי* (_gdi_)
Aquarius - *דלי* (_dli_)
Pisces - *דגים* (_dagim_)


----------



## cyanista

Upon your request, Insider, I'll list Zodiac Signs in Belarusian. Surely you'll have no problem understanding the names; for people who are not acquainted with East Slavic languages - I'm starting with Aries.

Авен
Цялец
Блізняты 
Рак
Леў 
Дзева (Панна)
Шалі 
Скарпіён
Стралец
Казярог 
Вадалей (Вадаліў) 
Рыбы


----------



## betulina

In Catalan they are as follows (pronounciation guide is based on the central dialect -that includes Barcelona):

Aries - *Àries *-stress on the A; E like English schwa
Taurus - *Taure -*stress on the A; E like English schwa
Gemini - *Gèminis* -stress on the E, like in "pen"
Cancer - *Càncer* -stress on the A; E like English schwa
Leo - *Lleó -*stress on the O; E like English schwa
Virgo - *Verge -*stress on the first E; second like schwa; G like "je" in French
Libra - *Balança *-stress on the second A; the others, like schwa; Ç like S
Scorpio - *Escorpí *-stress on the I; E like schwa; O like U
Sagittarius - *Sagitari *-stress on the second A; first like schwa; G like "je"
Capricorn - *Capricorn -*stress on the O
Aquarius - *Aquari *-stress on the second A; first like schwa
Pisces - *Peixos *-stress on the E; O like U; IX like English "sh"


----------



## elroy

*Arabic:*

Aries - الحمل (_al-Hamal_)
Taurus - الثور (_ath-thawr_)
Gemini - الجوزاء (_al-jawzaa'_)
Cancer - السرطان (_as-saraTaan_)
Leo - الأسد (_al-asad_)
Virgo - العذراء (_al-'adhraa'_)
Libra - الميزان (_al-miizaan_)
Scorpio - العقرب (_al-'aqrab_)
Sagittarius - القوس (_al-qaws_)
Capricorn - الجدي (_al-jadi_)
Aquarius - الدلو (_ad-dalu_)
Pisces - الحوت (_al-Huut_)

This site doesn't include pronunciation tips, but it might be of help anyway.


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian:*

Aries = Auns
Taurus = Vērsis
Gemini = Dvīņi
Cancer = Vēzis
Leo = Lauva
Virgo = Jaunava
Libra = Svari
Scorpio = Skorpions
Sagittarius = Strēlnieks
Capricorn = Mežāzis
Aquarius = Ūdensvīrs
Pisces = Zivs

Latvian writing is mostly phonetic. Just look at wikipedia how each Latvian letter is pronounced. I find it rather difficult to explain pronunciation of Latvian words by using English which is very ambigious with regards to pronunciation.


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> *Here in Turkish:*
> 
> ...and for Ophiuchus we say *Yılancı*.


 
What's "Ophiuchus" *Yılancı*, I don't know that?


----------



## Jessika_00

Dutch

Aries - RAM (stress on a, like "schwa")
Taurus - STIER (steer)
Gemini - TWEELINGEN ("ee" is pronounced as a long english "a", "ing" like "bling"
Cancer - KREEFT (as you read it with "ee" as long "a")
Leo - LEEUW (pronounce "leew")
Virgo - MAAGD (long "aa" as in schwa, "maagt")
libra - WEEGSCHAAL ("weegsgaal")
Scorpio - SCHORPIOEN ("sgorpiun" ; "oe" is pronounced like the German "u")
Sagittarius - BOOGSCHUTTER ("boogsgutter"; "oo" like long German o; "u" like German "ü", stress on tt)
Capricorn - STEENBOK (as you read it, long "ee" and stress on "o")
Aquarius - WATERMAN (as you read it, both "a" like schwa)
Pisces - VISSEN ("i" as in Jennifer, stress on "ss")

(and by the way thanks to Betulina for the great example of "schwa"! I couldn't find another ;-) )


----------



## MissPrudish

In Greek:

Aries - Κριός (krios)
Taurus - Tαύρος (tavros)
Gemini - Δίδυμος (didimos)
Cancer - Καρκίνος (karkinos)
Leo - Λέων (leon)
Virgo - Παρθένος (parthenos)
Libra - Ζυγός (zigos)
Scorpio - Σκορπιός (skorpios)
Sagittarius - Τοξότης (toxotis)
Capricorn - Αιγόκερως (egokeros)
Aquarius - Υδροχόος (idroxoos)
Pisces - Ιχθύς (ihthis)


----------



## Outsider

Brazilian Portuguese/European Portuguese


			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> 
> Aries - Áries/Carneiro
> Taurus - Touro
> Gemini - Gêmeos/Gémeos
> Cancer - Câncer/Caranguejo
> Leo - Leão
> Virgo - Virgem
> Libra - Libra/Balança
> Scorpio - Escorpião
> Sagittarius - Sagitário
> Capricorn - Capricórnio
> Aquarius - Aquário
> Pisces - Peixes


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> What's "Ophiuchus" *Yılancı*, I don't know that?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophiuchus
I wanted to translate it, since some say it's also a zodiac sign.


----------



## Outsider

I've heard it said by astronomers that Ophiucus _should_ be a Zodiac sign, since it also occupies a region of the sky in the strip where the other signs lie, but I don't think that it is a part of traditional Western astrology.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Outsider said:
			
		

> I've heard it said by astronomers that Ophiucus _should_ be a Zodiac sign, since it also occupies a region of the sky in the strip where the other signs lie, but I don't think that it is a part of traditional Western astrology.


 
That's because Zodiac signs are not studied by astronomers. They are astrologers or astrologists who study the astrological topics such as Zodiac signs.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
*Capricornus *- ožiaragis
*Aquarius *- vandenis
*Pisces *- žuvys
*Aries *- avinas (= ram in Eng.)
*Taurus *- jautis
*Gemini* - dvyniai
*Cancer *- vėžys
*Leo - *liūtas
*Virgo* - mergelė
*Libra *- svarstyklės
*Scorpius *- skorpionas
*Sagittarius *- šaulys(= shooter, darter in Eng.)


----------



## mataripis

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Here in Turkish:*
> I add the Tagalog terms:
> Aries:* Koç* = Tupa
> Taurus: *Boğa*= Damulag
> Gemini: *İkizler*=Kambal
> Cancer: *Yengeç*=Alimango
> Leo:* Aslan*= Leyon
> Virgo:* Başak*= Dalaga
> Libra: *Terazi*=Timbangan
> Scorpio:* Akrep*=Alakdan
> Sagittarius: *Yay*=Mamamana'
> Capricorn: *Oğlak*= Kambing
> Aquarius:* Kova*=Manunubig
> Pisces: *Balık*=Isda
> 
> ...and for Ophiuchus we say *Yılancı*.


Ofiyuk-hus= Ulupong?(there is serpent in this zodiac sign)


----------

